# Thyroid Antibodies



## NickiAnne (Aug 2, 2015)

What does the presence of thyroid antibodies mean?


----------



## NickiAnne (Aug 2, 2015)

So got my Results, very annoyed as the DR asked them to RUN T4 and T3 and they didn't run it - just got a note at the bottom saying medicare doesn't pay for T4 and T3 if TSH is Normal!!! Anyway TSH was 1.1 (0.5-4.0) it was 1.0 in Feb.

The Thyroid Antibodies test came out like this:

Anti-Thyroglobulin Abs (immulite) <20 u/ml range (<41)

Anti-Thyroidal Peroxidase Abs 48u/ml range (<60)

Have no idea what this means


----------



## NickiAnne (Aug 2, 2015)

Anyone??? Endo said she doesn't need to see me again so its gotta be good but just curious what they mean? particularly the second one?

thanks..


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You have low levels of thyroid antibodies, which usually means thyroid dysfunction is sort of simmering below the surface but isn't a full blown case yet.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Your endo would do well to order you an ultra-sound and run your FREE T3 and FREE T4 which is not the same as the Total 3 and the Total 4.

In any case, any doctor can do this and you may wish to find one that will.

Hugs,


----------



## NickiAnne (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks, I kinda suspected that. My endo is unfortunately a bit useless and if this flares up again I will be finding another one. Thanks for your response.


----------



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't know why we even bother with these supposed thyroid expert "endos" when they all seem semi retarded.


----------

